#ubuntu-fridge 2007-06-11
<LaserJock> hi Burgundavia
<Burgundavia> hey las
<Burgundavia> ugh
<Burgundavia> nixternal: you alive?
<LaserJock> Burgundavia: pingy pingy
<Burgundavia> LaserJock: 44 in the queue
<Burgundavia> anything else you need talk to me about?
<LaserJock> I approved it but it won't show up for me
<LaserJock> does it show up for you?
<Burgundavia> I don't see it
<Burgundavia> did you remember to change to published AND on the front page?
<LaserJock> oh, right
<LaserJock> just a sec
<LaserJock> there we go
<Burgundavia> thanks
<LaserJock> no problemo
<Burgundavia> rocking
<Burgundavia> I am about to jet
<LaserJock> I was just thinking we needed a weekend item
<LaserJock> ;-)
<Burgundavia> weekend item?
<Burgundavia> anyway, need to run
<Burgundavia> email fridge-devel?
<LaserJock> a piece of news on Fridge this weekend
<Burgundavia> ahh
<nixternal> yo yo
<LaserJock> hi nixternal
<nixternal> hola
<LaserJock> what up?
<LaserJock> Sopranos on yet?
<nixternal> just got done watching the last sopranos, which was disappointing, now I am working on a website for a company
<nixternal> its a shame...they are using .NET
<LaserJock> what happened with the Sopranos? did everybody get whacked? :-)
<nixternal> nope
<nixternal> which I was expecting and they kept you expecting it the entire show
<LaserJock> interesting
<LaserJock> I'm watchin' NBA Finals
<LaserJock> nixternal: around?
<nixternal> no, he ran away to Greenland
<nixternal> argh...power killed my print server
<nixternal> oh LaserJock
<LaserJock> hi Burgundavia
<Burgundavia> hey LaserJock
<LaserJock> anybody do the "Ubuntu in the News" thing yet?
<beuno> LaserJock: #ubuntu-news  but I think it's stuck at some point
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-06-12
<mrevell> jenda: ping
<newz2000> hey guys, anyone around
<beuno> newz2000: yeap, hey
<newz2000> cool. So James Troup asked me to do an update of the drupal version on the Fridge, since its quite out dated.
<newz2000> I've done a few test runs locally, and I've gotten to the point where it "works" (technically speaking).
<beuno> great great, very needed
<newz2000> Unfortunately, some of the modules aren't supported on the 4.7 version, which is not even the most upto date version.
<newz2000> Even the Fridge theme is not compatible with the 4.7 version of fridge. :-(
<newz2000> I'm thinking about doing a test install in a semi-public area so that people on the fridge team can look for errors or problems.
<newz2000> just curious if anyone has any strong feelings about this
<beuno> I don't, Burgundavia?
<newz2000> maybe I should send to the mailing list
<Burgundavia> hmm?
<Burgundavia> newz2000: a test install sounds like a great idea
<Burgundavia> sadly my knowledge of brain surgery and drupal are at about the same level
<newz2000> Well, I'm just going to do it and put it up somewhere... I guess I'm kind of thinking out loud. :-] 
<newz2000> I wish I was alloted the time to do our idea about switching platforms on the fridge.
<Burgundavia> what were you thinking?
<newz2000> I don't know. :-) I'm just going to do a semi-public install and send a message out to the fridge editors.
<newz2000> They can beat it up and help me find probs.
<newz2000> I mean you can beat it up.
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-06-13
<nattfodd> hi
<nattfodd> think that http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-564740.html could qualify for an announcement?
<nattfodd> it's not gentoo-specific
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-06-14
<Rinchen> Burgundavia, nixternal jenda mdke_ - ping
<jenda> Rinchen: pong
<Rinchen> jenda, do you use the fridge?
<Rinchen> sorry
<Rinchen> i'm still sleepy
<Rinchen> There are problems with the fridge and we may have to take it offline temp to fix it.
<Rinchen> more forthcoming.
<Rinchen> just got word from IS
<Rinchen> temp meaning more than a day
<jenda> What do you mean by 'use'?
<jenda> I read it ;)
<jenda> I'm not an editor.
<Rinchen> ok, good. I need some of the editors for testing eventually
<nixternal> Rinchen: pong?
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-fridge.log
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-06-15
<newz2000> hey gang, I'm going to take down the fridge soon.
<newz2000> Start with a db/site backup and then get ready to do the upgrade
<newz2000> ok, here it goes, fridge update begins
<Rinchen> wahoo
<Rinchen> newz2000, those admin links are busted again just like they were on the test system
<Rinchen> please wave your magic wand
<newz2000> yeah, I'm still mid-upgrade
<newz2000> gotta enable maintenance mode now before anyone does anything
<Rinchen> oh so I should stop doing that ;-0
<Rinchen> k, I'll leave you to it
<newz2000> that' sok
<newz2000> you litterally said that 30 sec after I updated the software
<newz2000> and the 4.6 v didn't have maintenance mode
<Rinchen> newz2000, are you going to email fridge-devel to let them know what's happening?
<newz2000> do you get a mainteance page now?
<Rinchen> yes
<newz2000> cool.
<newz2000> Yeah, it'll be done in 20 min or so, then I'll e-mail
<Rinchen> great, thanks
<newz2000> ok, its not super pretty yet, but its back up
<newz2000> I'll work on making a nice header image and tweaking the styles so the side blocks work
<Rinchen> hmm
<Rinchen> I can't find the link to login :-)
<Rinchen> but I can via the admin page
<beuno> Rinchen: as far as I know, there is no link  :D
<newz2000> its just /user
<Rinchen> sorry was on conf calls all morning
<Rinchen> newz2000, the slogan doesn't seem to fit well in the logo area. Is that something you or nixternal is working on?
<nixternal> he is fixing that after lunch :)
* nixternal isn't working on anything right now (like usual)
<Rinchen> k, and wow, the content queue actually works!
<Rinchen> have you tried yet nix to sort by unpublished?
<nixternal> haven't had to much of a chance to play with it...but there shouldn't be many "unpublished" I would think
<newz2000> well, only slightly better... needs some work, but I'm feeling so non-creative at the moment. It will have to do for now.
<Rinchen> thanks
